# Black Ops 2



## TitanSound (May 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-17920644

Set in 2025, future stylee.

Still, same old game and the same old graphics. Cash cow ahoy. At least they have a valid excuse for no weapons physics now, lasers don't have bullet drop


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2012)

I assume it's shit without knowing anything other than it is another BO title


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2012)

I must say, I enjoyed the single player for the first one. It's the multiplayer that I cannot stand in CoD games.


----------



## Frazzlemac (May 2, 2012)

Every time a new release is mentioned it is slated good and proper yet we all go out on release day and buy it! For me Black Ops was a poor follow up, my favourite was world at war closely followed by COD 4 MW.


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2012)

I never buy early - I always wait for the prices to drop a few months later


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2012)

Frazzlemac said:


> Every time a new release is mentioned it is slated good and proper yet we all go out on release day and buy it!


 
Not me chum 

But yeah. CoD 4 was my fave of the current "modern" games. Since then it's just been the same old rope. Activision have gotten lazy. At least with BF3 it was a whole new game engine. And even that's limited by the current generation of consoles. I'm a console player btw, not a PC fanboi.


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2012)

I only liked MW2 in SP and I use 'like' in the loosest sense of the word. I can't bide them now or the MP community. I mainly hate CoD for what it did to the BF franchise


----------



## sim667 (May 2, 2012)

The original black ops was my favourite I think, MW2 was a let down after MW1, i think this will be the same

tbf, for FPS, it has to be something amazing to pull me away from battlefield 3.


----------



## TitanSound (May 2, 2012)

firky said:


> I mainly hate CoD for what it did to the BF franchise


 
They may have watered in down slightly (smaller squads, no commander etc) but it's still the best game for teamwork. You can't even use teamwork in CoD if you try.


----------



## sim667 (May 2, 2012)

I remember when I used to play Gears of war 2....... they said you could use teamwork in that either


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2012)

Zzzzzz.....  zzzzzzz...... zzzzzzzz..... zzzzzzzz.... snort..... eh?...... oh cod...... zzzzzzz...... zzzzzzzz...... zzzzzzz......


----------



## fen_boy (May 3, 2012)

I'm much more interested in Crysis 3 than this.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2012)

Utter dross.


----------



## fen_boy (May 3, 2012)

Black Ops or Crysis, or both?


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2012)

black ops, crysis might be alright, the second one was enjoyable enough if you overlooked the retarded AI.


----------



## fen_boy (May 3, 2012)

I found the AI in Crysis amusing. Especially the aliens, they were thick as pig-shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I must say, I enjoyed the single player for the first one. It's the multiplayer that I cannot stand in CoD games.


 
CoD4 MW was great in single player. I can't be bothered to even watch the teaser trailer for this...


----------



## Frazzlemac (May 3, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> CoD4 MW was great in single player. I can't be bothered to even watch the teaser trailer for this...


Fiver you do!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

Too late I watched it.

Looks crap.


----------



## Sunray (May 6, 2012)

Crysis isn't out till 2013, wish they wouldn't bother advertising it till it was nearly finished.

Black ops looks like an on rails shooter that is one continuous set piece that gets you to press a button occasionally , if you can be bothered, probably won't matter too much if you don't.


----------



## jackblackhead (May 7, 2012)

Black ops again? Why did they do about this time?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 8, 2012)

Latest trailer


----------



## revol68 (Aug 15, 2012)

same old shit, but alas fuckwits will rush to buy it, much like the clowns giving a big thumbs up to fucked up business models by buying battlefield 3 premium.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 4, 2012)

It's out,... *cough*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 4, 2012)

It is?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 5, 2012)

from dubious sources yes, but considering i only got as far as playing 2 missions of B.O. before giving up thinking booooooooooooooooooooooooooring, i think il give it a miss, even if its free.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 13, 2012)

its a bit shit so far - treyach are crap - much prefer the straightforward COD MW games or dare I say it, even the medal of honor ones ( but they are crap too, so may be putting the new un on recycle section soon )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2012)

ive buckled and got it on its way...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2012)

revol68 said:


> same old shit, but alas fuckwits will rush to buy it, much like the clowns giving a big thumbs up to fucked up business models by buying battlefield 3 premium.


never played battlefield - but if loads buy the premium version - surely that means that the business model isn't fucked up?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2012)

marty21 said:


> never played battlefield - but if loads buy the premium version - surely that means that the business model isn't fucked up?


 
from whose perspective?


----------



## yardbird (Nov 14, 2012)

I know nothing about these things but a mate just posted on fb that no one can get online with it and play.
Does that make sense?


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 14, 2012)

yardbird said:


> I know nothing about these things but a mate just posted on fb than no one can get online with it and play.
> Does that make sense?


 
Typical on release. The servers always have trouble coping with demand. The reason why no games company has actually managed to solve this problem escapes me.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2012)

revol68 said:


> from whose perspective?


The company that sells the game


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2012)

one day on, I dont know if I can be bother to actuallu finish it. utter shite


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> one day on, I dont know if I can be bother to actuallu finish it. utter shite



That's pretty damning. It's hardly very long.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 14, 2012)

It doesn't look worth £40


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 16, 2012)

FFS

half the game is animated film shit with blokes talking and whizzy supposed 'puter graphics - all the fuckin time -  I dont want the story bro, I want CARNAGE.

*puts on COD World at War, picks up sturmgewehr 44 from dead stormtrooper and launches single handed assault on the Reichstag*


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2012)

tommers said:


> That's pretty damning. It's hardly very long.


 
Most games these days can be completed on easy difficulty in a few hours. I completed BF3 over 2 days. Max Payne 3 took me a little longer. But it's rare to get over 10 hours of single player gameplay these days. It's all focused towards the "Online Experience".


----------



## tommers (Nov 16, 2012)

Well, that would depend on what you play.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 16, 2012)

tommers said:


> Well, that would depend on what you play.


 
OK, most FPS games 

But even then, The last C&C game I played, I was done with that within a week. Tiberium Wars I think it was.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Most games these days can be completed on easy difficulty in a few hours. I completed BF3 over 2 days. Max Payne 3 took me a little longer. But it's rare to get over 10 hours of single player gameplay these days. It's all focused towards the "Online Experience".


 
I still haven't completed BF3.

The only game I've ever owned on xbox ive completed is prototype (im well on my way with prototype 2 too).

Sounds like this isnt worth buying


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I still haven't completed BF3.


 
I wasn't inspired. Despite it's good online experience, I preferred MW for the single player.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I wasn't inspired. Despite it's good online experience, I preferred MW for the single player.


 
MW and black ops had good storylines, but the gameplay was very 'samey'


----------



## Dandred (Nov 24, 2012)

Enjoying the story aspect of this but it feels a little too restricted in terms of being able to just run and gun....to many cut scenes where I have no option to just follow the story.....still good though.

I haven't played online FPS since BF2 project reality, just takes too much of my time and I end up drinking shit loads of beer and smoking loads of fags........


----------



## Dandred (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuck, just been riding through the Afghan desert and firing RPGs from a horse.


----------

